# Has the forum gotten screwed up?



## CowGummy (Mar 1, 2012)

Is it just me, but every time I check a particular post I can see various post that have a different title associated to them? I've also commented on a couple in the last half hour or so and they're showing up in different topics??? 

Anyone experiencing issues? 
I'm guessing servers are working overtime at the moment. Wouldn't be surprised if I CR has some downtime tomorrow due to server overload... let's hope not!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2012)

Topics are being merged. There is no need to have essentially duplicate topics. 

Your topic is in the wrong section, BTW. It is not a rumor.


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 1, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Topics are being merged. There is no need to have essentially duplicate topics.
> 
> Your topic is in the wrong section, BTW. It is not a rumor.



Thanks for the info - how do I move the post?


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm having issues reading any topics at all.
"This post has been removed or you don't have acces to it" something like that.

Also almost couldn't log in.


----------



## BobSanderson (Mar 1, 2012)

This merging makes the forum a mess.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 1, 2012)

According to the Forum it's March 2nd.


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 1, 2012)

yeah, I'm finding everything is all over the shop at the moment. Kinda hard to follow a particular thread.


----------



## WildBill (Mar 1, 2012)

The forum definitely appears to be having problems at the moment.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 1, 2012)

The bunch of new and duplicate subjects may be part of the slow down issue, and merging them has become a issue, because the server is going so slowly. I'll stop merging them for now.

Please use a existing thread to post rather than create new ones.


----------



## BobSanderson (Mar 1, 2012)

I think response is slow b/c of the huge number of people joining in to get info on the launch of the new camera and the inadequate nature of the server capacity to meet that kind of success.


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 1, 2012)

scalesusa said:


> The bunch of new and duplicate subjects may be part of the slow down issue, and merging them has become a issue, because the server is going so slowly. I'll stop merging them for now.
> 
> Please use a existing thread to post rather than create new ones.



Thank you for letting us know - much appreciated.


----------

